# Nubians vs. Alpine



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

so ive been wondeing whats better alpine or nubian? 

I know they both give about the same amount but which has a better temperment? which milk tastes better? :wallbang::think:

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well actually typically Alpines give more milk than Nubians. Nubians milk has more butterfat and is therefore richer. I think taste depends on the individual animal, feed, and the person's taste preference. 
Some say Nubians are loud, mine are actually very quiet. Nubians are generally very friendly, but I would think they are very friendly Alpines too. It just kinda depends on your preferences. Most Nubians top out at around 12-14 pounds a day production whereas Alpines regularly milk around 16 pounds a day and can go quite a bit higher. For me though a gallon and a half a day which is the same as 12 pounds is plenty. You need to know your needs and preferences.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with Leslie  I have not tasted Alpine milk, however, but it's really about preferences..


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Our first goats were 2 Alpine does. Nice milk production. But they were nasty, hard to catch, pushy, bossy, pushed ANY younger goat around. They turned some of the family off goats. And definitely turned me away from Alpines. 
I'm hoping to get a Nubian sometime....no more Alpines for me! 
But some Alpines may be real nice, make sure you ask about personality! It's as important as anything else.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Alpines have higher milk production, but Nubians tend to have creamier milk. Both kinds taste the same in my experiance.

My Alpine Doe peaked at 5 quarts at her first freshening, and 1 year later is still milking 3 quarts a day.

My FF Nubian doe peaked at 2 quarts (My ND could beat that!), and within 2 months was down to .5 quart a day.


Out here in CA, most Nubians are bred as meat/milk goats, so you end up with a slightly meaty goat that gives a little bit of milk.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

As for personalities: my Nubian was always a worry-wort & never fit real well with the herd, & my Alpine is the sweetest herd queen ever


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for your opinions. Im really at a crossroads here, right now i have a alpine doe and wether and a alpine/nubian cross doe. Both my full alpines are really pushy and mean to my nubian cross (she absolutely HATES fighting) and i had heard that nubians are friendlier. Thank you guys  im just gonna have to do alot of thinking. :hammer:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'm totally not biased at all, I love my alpines.  Mine are very friendly. They aren't overly pushy, and they're real sweet. Of course it could be the way I raised them. I bottle raised them, and didn't let them be pushy with me or anyone else.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You know Emma you make a very good point, I also didn't respond to mine's vocalizations beyond saying hello and going about my daily chores/business. It could be they learned that being loud didn't get them anywhere really early and learned to be quieter.

Also I want to say, when I say Nubians top out at around 12-14 pounds what I mean is there are rarely any that give more than that, but I have heard of many that give 4-6 pounds or a half to 3/4 gallon a day. You have to look for Nubian does from good producing dams.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I find Alpines harder to keep inside the fence then any other breed. Both of my older does are Alpine/Nubian crosses and they are gentler, sweeter, and much more easy going than the one full Alpine doe I have. My Alpine buck can jump a 5 foot chain link fence from a standstill.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree with you that its probably how they were raised but i bought my alpine doe when she was already 3 so that probably has alot to do with it. Im also nervous that when she has her kids she will only get pushier. I feel so bad for my little cross she just stands in the corner waiting for her to leave so she can go about her business and i dont care much about their milk production although i am gonna look for good does, i care more about their attitude


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmmmm, good question. First of all like everyone said it is personal preference. I raised Nubians years ago and when I got back into goats, I was going to get them again but ended up getting alpines as that was what I could get in my area at the time. So having raised both, I have noticed a few differences. The milk from the Nubians is much creamier than the alpines and the stock that I had, just happened to be heavy milkers, but on average, alpines are heavier producers than nubians. . My alpines are also heavy milkers but the milk is not as creamy so it takes more to make my butter. The one thing I love about the alpines compared to my Nubians is their voices. I hardly know that I have goats now cause they are sooooo quiet. The Nubians let you know if they were not happy with that MAAAAAAAAAAAA voice....lol..... I do agree that the alpines are a bossier breed than the nubians but I just make sure there are lots of hay feeders so they all get their share. So once again it is personal preference.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've had both 

Alpines... they are much bossier in general towards other breeds of goats. Among themselves they seem to get along well but it is probably because they are all bossy lol. They do produce more than Nubians on average, but if you get Nubians from some of the top milking herds in the country and feed/raise them right you will have does that will give 16 lbs or more at peak. Feed is EXTREMELY important with any goat to get the milk you want from them, genetics is also very important too. Some Alpines are poor milkers, and some Nubians are poor milkers. Alpines do jump and LOVE to be as high up as they can be. I had a kid that loved to stand in the old cow stanchion in my barn, every morning and every night there she was lol. Alpines are pretty quiet too and tend to just have softer voices, they don't scream like the Nubians can.

Nubians... All of the ones I have had were very gentle, very friendly and loved people. They never showed any attitude towards me or the other goats. On average most Nubians will give 8 lbs per day or a little more. Ones from some of the top herds that are fed and raised correctly will easily give double but a general Nubian will milk less than an Alpine. Nubians also tend to take much longer to mature than Alpines, some will take 3-4 freshenings to really come into their milk. A lot of them need to be held over their first year and bred to kid the first time as a 2 year old rather than a yearling as they aren't big enough. Most Nubians are louder, but the one I have now is very quiet. I don't even hardly know she is there. They seem like they are mostly louder because when they do make noise they SCREAM lol

Nubian/Alpine crosses tend to be really good. They give more milk and have a higher butter fat.

If you want a VERY quiet goat, get a Saanen. They don't make a peep, come in do their job (milk) go out, eat and do their own thing. They have excellent personalities, give tons of milk (if they are fed right) and are the largest of the dairy breeds. They can be harder to raise because they do grow so fast and often it is better to let them grow another year rather than breed them even if they are big enough. They milk right from the get-go and a lot of them will drop weight if they aren't being fed to manage their weight and milk production. The only con with Saanens, they only come in white


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sables are Saanens in party clothes.......


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think right now im leaning more towards nubians i mean how much milk they give doesnt matter too much to me id be more concered about the quality. And i like that about the nubian/alpine crosses, im thinking i might get some nubian does and then cross them with alpines onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I personally like my alpines the best. I used to raise nubians, and they just aren't for me. 
I don't have any issues with my alpines escaping, but they are bossy. And the milk quantity you get with an Alpine is more, 16-24lbs a day per doe is normal here (2-3 gallons).

But when milk isn't a factor, go for whichever breed you like best


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes exactly the milk isnt a big deal since ill really only be using it for my family (3 of us) attitude is a bigger deal. Im like if my animals dont get along we are gonna have a major problem lol. But ya im defenitly leaning towards nubians:type:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I went with Nubians because they're popular around here which makes buying and selling easier, but I sure love them! Mine are only loud when I'm around the barn and they want something, as long as they're comfortable and have food they don't yell. Actually my newest one is one of the quietest goats I've owned - I've only heard her bleat softly a few times. I find them to be very friendly (assuming they're handled from birth, whether or not they're bottle fed) and they have a lot of personality compared to some breeds. Although my favorite goat is actually a Boer/Toggenburg, but I don't expect to find another like her in any breed!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

peggy said:


> Sables are Saanens in party clothes.......


Hahaha! too true!


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

We started with Alpines, and the milk has been very abundant. We did specifically search for lines that have abundant milkers. Milk is soooooo delicious. But we also started with, and specifically bought lines that have delicious milk. And I love the wonderful personalities of each one. My biggest buck plays ball with my son.

Like horses, we have a few does who are boss. keeping the others in their place. The more does we added, the bossier they became to try and keep their postion at top. But they are not mean, nor rude. At least not to us.

We bought our first Nubian this summer, a weanling, who was wild-dam/brush raised...altho she really 7/8 nubian and 1/8 alpine. She was hard to get a hold of but gentled down fine. She is quiet...no mouthing. And curious and friendly. I am looking forward to tasting her milk.

I spoke w/ a fella yesterday who said there are Nubian lines (limited) that were specifically bred to produce 3 gallons a day and more. (that's not a typo.) WOW...would I love to have one of those. What a feed:milk ratio !!

I believe all breeds of animals have within them the nasty ones and the nice ones. Buy from lines (parents) that are what you want. I think even chickens can inherit calmness and friendliness or nastiness no matter their breed. And I am a firm believer in the Bible...Genesis (in Eden) says to be a good steward of the animals. If we are good to them, from birth on up...a great relationship develops 

Buy what makes you happy...isn't that the point of having your own animals?
Merry CHRISTmas !!!!!


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think your absolutly right! If you get one from a good line and treat it right a relationship will grow. Exaclty like my little cross she come and meets me by the fence and wags her tail (i didnt know they could wag their tail lol) i was thinking of getting a nubian doe until my cross is big enough and getting a nubian buck to put with them so i still get alpine/nubian crosses. :laugh:


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Petunia_0013 said:


> I think your absolutly right! If you get one from a good line and treat it right a relationship will grow. Exaclty like my little cross she come and meets me by the fence and wags her tail (i didnt know they could wag their tail lol) i was thinking of getting a nubian doe until my cross is big enough and getting a nubian buck to put with them so i still get alpine/nubian crosses. :laugh:


I'd love to hear how that works out. Show the photos and update on the milk when it comes in.

We bred the 7/8 Nub1/8Alp doe to our French Alp buck. I am looking forward to how the cross will produce and taste. And I love color... her babies might have more color than our French buck.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

2wFarm said:


> I'd love to hear how that works out. Show the photos and update on the milk when it comes in.
> 
> We bred the 7/8 Nub1/8Alp doe to our French Alp buck. I am looking forward to how the cross will produce and taste. And I love color... her babies might have more color than our French buck.


Ya i think that will be a good cross. What do you ghink is a good age to breed her? Shes currently 7 months and i was thinking around may when shes a year or do you think thats tooo young? (This is my first year breeding)


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If she's at least 80# it would be okay to breed her now, as long as you feed her well while she's pregnant so she keeps growing. It's really your choice, some people like to hold them over.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> If she's at least 80# it would be okay to breed her now, as long as you feed her well while she's pregnant so she keeps growing. It's really your choice, some people like to hold them over.


Ok thank you i really wasnt sure, although i think i will wait for the year. I want to give her i little more time to be a kid.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Someone made a very good point that could be considered. What is popular and sells in your area. There are always going to be excess stock to sell so it is a valid point. I love the Lamancha and would have a few of them but they are almost impossible to market in my area. So I pass on that breed. I would like to have at least one someday just for my own enjoyment. I did have one little Nubian doe years ago that milked 2 gallons a day. She had the worst udder attachment but boy could she milk. So they are out there if you look at the lines.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

peggy said:


> Someone made a very good point that could be considered. What is popular and sells in your area. There are always going to be excess stock to sell so it is a valid point. I love the Lamancha and would have a few of them but they are almost impossible to market in my area. So I pass on that breed. I would like to have at least one someday just for my own enjoyment. I did have one little Nubian doe years ago that milked 2 gallons a day. She had the worst udder attachment but boy could she milk. So they are out there if you look at the lines.


Around here the most popular ive found to be the alpine and nubian. the reason ive been trying to figure out if a nubian would be good for me is because we know someone with nubians that would be willing to give me a good deal. so i think im gonna have to call him up:dance:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think you will like them. I love mine.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I don't have an Alpine, but I do have a Nubian that I absolutely adore!! She is my loudest, but she is really sweet.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have mixes, but one is more alpine and one more Nubian. my alpine does have an attitude and is very very bossy, but she's really sweet with me, easy on the fence, and she's quiet. my Nubian isn't super loud (unless she's in heat, then the whole world knows...), but she's really REALLY stubborn and can be very flighty if put in a circumstance she's unfamiliar with, she is very loving and sweet, but she CAN be really bossy too with my wether. 

I think in your circumstance, go visit some breeders near you and meet and greet with the goats. all of us here can spout what we like/dislike about either breed, but at the end of the day, it's your preference. good luck goat hunting, and can't wait to hear what you end up picking!


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

I love my Nubians. Love their milk and I love their personalitities.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

From what ive read i think ill love them


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

I had a French Apline about 14yrs ago that I bought just for milk. We loved the taste. Very mild flavor. I loved it even more than cows milk.

But I agree with some earlier post, depends on who is drinking the milk.

I had a friend with nubiens and she told me their milk had a strong goaty flavor, but her husband loved it.


----------



## goat_kisses (Dec 26, 2013)

Nubians have a creamier and richer milk than alpine. The "goaty" flavor might be because of exposure to a buck.


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

Love my Nubians! But they're all I've ever had, I'm very happy with them. Another breeder told me I have the quietest Nubians he had ever seen/heard, so I think it's luck of the draw there. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I do love my nubians too  I find Heidi's milk to be very creamy, slightly less sweet than cows milk. We love it, and my kids were bummed to go back to cows milk when she dried off.But, with that said, I have only tried hers and a friends ND's milk....both were great, but I am partial to the nubian milk....(probably because I did all the work for that glass  )
I have a FF this year (if she's bred ray: ) then I can compare hers too....


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I do love my nubians too  I find Heidi's milk to be very creamy, slightly less sweet than cows milk. We love it, and my kids were bummed to go back to cows milk when she dried off.But, with that said, I have only tried hers and a friends ND's milk....both were great, but I am partial to the nubian milk....(probably because I did all the work for that glass  )
> I have a FF this year (if she's bred ray: ) then I can compare hers too....


I cant wait to try my goats milk! And you all are making me even more eager lol. If this deal works out with the nubian im gonna post some pictures and see what you guys think 

And if your goat is bred (hopefully) tell us how her milk is!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will do! I would for sure post pics and get opinions...this place is great for that. It is hard to look at a nubian though, and turn it down  It's the darn ears, I tell ya!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with nygoatmom... I kept saying my next goat is going to be an oberhasli, until what do you know a nubian with those darn cute long ears was pictured on Craigslist... I got her the next day I love her!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I agree with nygoatmom... I kept saying my next goat is going to be an oberhasli, until what do you know a nubian with those darn cute long ears was pictured on Craigslist... I got her the next day I love her!!


Hahahaha janeen!


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Will do! I would for sure post pics and get opinions...this place is great for that. It is hard to look at a nubian though, and turn it down  It's the darn ears, I tell ya!


 Haha same thing happened to me when I got my cross! I didnt even pick her she picked me haha. when she runs she looks like dumbo lol :slapfloor:


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree with NYgoatmom, those ears...my husband liked "the hangy down ears" over any other breeds, I liked the higher milk fat ^_^ each goat has their own personality, you're just going to have to go meet a few ... better yet get one of each! you need at least a pair anyhow to have happy goats...rofl ^_~


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

GrubbyGoat said:


> I agree with NYgoatmom, those ears...my husband liked "the hangy down ears" over any other breeds, I liked the higher milk fat ^_^ each goat has their own personality, you're just going to have to go meet a few ... better yet get one of each! you need at least a pair anyhow to have happy goats...rofl ^_~


Im actually going to go do some goat hunting right now, ill see if i can ge pictures and post them


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

I prefer Nubians because you can do anything with them while my alpine goat isn't the same. Nubians are on my list of favorite goat breed


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My Nubian has delicious, creamy milk and she peaked at over a gallon of milk per day. Rachel used to be REALLY loud (and her daughter, Cookie, could wake the dead before we sold her), but now she hardly says anything. She is pretty laid back and nice to people and other goats. Oreo really hates walking in the show ring though, and Rachel gets sassy about showing too

My Alpine has not freshened yet, but their milk is supposed to be thinner and they produce more. She is extremely quiet, and usually likes attention. She went through a weird standoffish stage, but she is back to her usual friendly self after being bred, LOL. She is an amazing showmanship doe, but she can be really brutal towards other goats for no real reason. She also rammed my three year old cousin once, but has never acted aggressively towards anybody else.

I would personally go with the highest quality animal you can easily find, or just get one of each.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Why don't you just get an Alpine/Nubian cross! Then you won't be at a loss on what breed to get


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ good idea Cade! OR!! get one of each!


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Why don't you just get an Alpine/Nubian cross! Then you won't be at a loss on what breed to get


Youre right and i decided that i am gonna keep my alpine and look for a nubian too. That way i wont be in a hurry to find a nubian and i can find the right one::


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nubians !!!!!!


----------

